

Roger Easton, Father Of GPS, Dies At 93 - outrightfree
http://www.nrl.navy.mil/media/news-releases/2014/roger-easton-father-of-gps-dies-at-93

======
schoen
We at EFF were really honored when he signed on to our brief on GPS tracking
in U.S. v. Jones in 2011:

[https://www.eff.org/files/filenode/US_v_Jones/10-1259bsac_ef...](https://www.eff.org/files/filenode/US_v_Jones/10-1259bsac_eff_cdt_amicus.pdf)

(The position advocated by that brief was accepted by a minority of the court;
the majority ruled in our favor for a different reason, based on the physical
trespass against a person's car when attaching a tracking device to it.)

------
egray2
I thought that Francis X. Kane was the father of GPS. See
[http://www.afspc.af.mil/shared/media/document/AFD-100405-049...](http://www.afspc.af.mil/shared/media/document/AFD-100405-049.pdf)

~~~
cnvogel
I don't want to belittle the work of Mr Kane, but your pdf mainly refers to
him as having an administrative role, less so am technical one.

But then the original article about Easton mentions him having received an
award as part of the 'GPS team'.

Truth is, projects the size of GPS spanning that many disciplines will have
dozens of people that rightfully can be called father of (parts of) the whole.
And while some minions might have been easily replaced, a few grest minds will
have significantly advanced their field of research while making the project
fly.

------
bradleysmith
"He served two terms in the N.H. legislature and ran for governor in the
primary election of 1986, losing out in the end."

EDIT: Glad to see someone of this bent taking a legislative seat.

------
Richard_Easton
See our website www.gpsdeclassified.com

------
dang
Url changed from [http://techcrunch.com/2014/05/29/roger-easton-father-of-
gps-...](http://techcrunch.com/2014/05/29/roger-easton-father-of-gps-dies-
at-93) because this one seems more substantive.

